# Ποδηλατοπορεία Κυριακή 9 Μαΐου



## Costas (May 6, 2010)

http://www.podilates.gr/?q=node/8185

"...Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι, ποδήλατο και πάλη".
Το ποδήλατο είναι το ιδανικό μέσο για οικονομικές κρίσεις. Πρέπει να ενισχυθεί όσο ποτέ. Κι είμαστε, ειδικά στην Αθήνα, αιώνες πίσω. Η εκδήλωση είναι πανελλαδική.


----------



## sarant (May 6, 2010)

Και ρωτάει ο σπαστικός: η ποδηλατοπορεία θέλει "ει" όπως επιβάλλει η λογική ή "ι" όπως θέλουν μερικοί για την οπισθοπορία; Εγώ ασφαλώς _ει_ θα έβαζα, αλλά το αναφέρω σαν ένα ακόμα παράδειγμα του βραχνά που έχουν καταντήσει αυτές οι λέξεις.


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2010)

Ε ναι, βραχνάς ανούσιος. Υποτίθεται, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, ότι το -ία δικαιολογείται από την παραγωγή του από το ποδηλατοπόρος (κατά το πρωτοπόρος -> πρωτοπορία). Αλλά ποδηλατοπόρος είναι λέξη φανταστική, ενώ η ποδηλατοπορεία είναι σαφώς μια πορεία ποδηλάτων. Οπότε, έψιλον γιώτα.


----------



## jglenis (May 9, 2010)

Και μια αναμνηστική φωτογραφία:


----------

